# EHLE Bent Neck



## SmokenToke1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Every year I like to pull all of my gear out and do an inventory and think forward to what I want to add to my hobby next year. I pulled everything out of the closet and out of my smoke cave to take a look at what I had and was a bit shocked at my growing collection.

At the moment I have my pair of glass bongs that are the core of my smoking arsenal. My favorite is still my coil condenser bong that I bought online. It gives the coolest smoke of everything I own and packs a good punch. It takes a little more work to keep clean than some of my other gear, but it has been wsorth it. The other glass bong is about as generic as they come. I cannot even remember where I picked it up, but it still serves its purpose and is the bong I prefer to share with others.

The next items are my pipes. I thought I only had two or three pipes, but it appears the number has grown to six. I probably should not count three of them, since they are still sealed in their original packaging and were purchased to be gifts in the coming year, but for the moment they are still mine. I have a pair of glass Sherlock pipes that are my favorite to drop in a pocket when I am going out to meet with friends. The other one is the one I had forgotten, since I rarely use it. It is a dragon shaped glass pipe in a combination of vivid green and gold. I may have to drag that one out when I finish my collection of the Hobbit movies and sit down for an entire weekend to watch. I&#8217;ll just have to practice blowing smoke rings like Gandalf.

I do not own any full-sized vaporizers, yet. I do have a pair of vaporizer pipes that you heat with your lighter. They are low priced items I picked up on sale and enjoy toying around with, but still revert back to my glass pipes or bong for any serious smoking.

There is only one other piece that is in my historic arsenal, a small 4.3 inch double-bubbler. I take this on the road occasionally. It is not a replacement for a bong, but it is a little smoother than smoking from a standard pipe.

As I look forward, I only have two items on my wish list. I want to buy a new glass bong to replace my generic one. I have been looking at the EHLE Bent Neck from Smokewire, but may change my mind on that one. 

The last item is a real vaporizer. I am still evaluating models, but have narrowed it down to just a few models with the Volcano being high on the list. This is one area where I will need a lot of advice. I am a real newbie to the vaporizer world, having only tried them a few times at homes of friends. 

I know the year will go much differently than I plan. I never make it through a year without buying some items that are on sale either online or at local shops. Those items usually go to friends as gifts, but sometimes I surprise myself and hold onto them. I think that is how I acquired the cool looking dragon pipe. 

What plans do the rest of you have for purchases in 2014? Do you plan to make any major changes to your smoking methods? I keep wondering if purchasing a vaporizer is going to change my habits permanently, or just add a new method of playing around.

I expect 2014 to be a very exciting year for all of us. The momentum that is happening with legalization could explode to more states this next year, and I expect it will. 

Before I quit rambling, what vaporizer do you recommend? Does anyone have experience with the EHLE Bent Neck? Are you ready to vote for wider legalization of marijuana in 2014?


----------

